#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Περί κατάθεσης των αμοιβών μηχανικών στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας (ΕΤΕ)

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ η καταβολή των αμοιβών μηχανικών θα γίνεται και με χρέωση λογαριασμού και internet banking.
Η σχετική ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΕ στο Δελτίο Τύπου της 11.09.2015 έχει ως εξής:"Μετά από συνεχείς συζητήσεις, σχετική επιστολή του Προέδρου του ΤΕΕ Γιώργου Στασινού τον Ιούλιο και γόνιμες επαφές της διοίκησης και στελεχών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος με διευθυντικά στελέχη της Εθνικής Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος που ακολούθησαν, η ΕΤΕ, σε συνεργασία με το ΤΕΕ, επέκτεινε το σύστημα κατάθεσης αμοιβών μηχανικών και με χρέωση λογαριασμού, αντί μόνο μετρητών. Επίσης, από  την Τρίτη 15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 θα παρέχεται η δυνατότητα διενέργειας της συναλλαγής "Αμοιβές Μηχανικών" μέσω των εναλλακτικών καναλιών i-bank της Εθνικής Τράπεζας (Internet Banking).

Σύμφωνα με τον Πρόεδρο του ΤΕΕ Γιώργο Στασινό, τόσο οι περιορισμοί στο είδος και των αριθμό των συναλλαγών που γίνονται στα καταστήματα όσο και η έλλειψη ρευστότητας σε μετρητά που παρατηρείται στην αγορά και ειδικά στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς, οδηγούν στη χρήση του internet banking ως σχεδόν αποκλειστικού μέσου επαγγελματικών συναλλαγών.

«_Η συνεργασία μας με την Εθνική Τράπεζα για την αντιμετώπιση αυτών των προβλημάτων που αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά οι μηχανικοί, έφερε αποτελέσματα. Οι διευκολύνσεις αυτές έπρεπε να προσφέρονται ήδη στους μηχανικούς και με γόνιμη συνεργασία καταφέραμε να γίνει πράξη_», τόνισε ο Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Γιώργος Στασινός και πρόσθεσε ότι «_παρακολουθούμε καθημερινά τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται από τα capital controls και θα παρεμβαίνουμε για τη διευκόλυνση των συναδέλφων μηχανικών, πιέζοντας του αρμόδιους φορείς για άμεσες λύσεις_»."
Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί να απαιτείται πλέον κατάθεση της αμοιβής μας στον λογαριασμό όψεως μηχανικού στην ΕΤΕ από τη στιγμή που καταργήθηκε το τέλος υπέρ ΤΕΕ 2% (+χαρτόσημο & ΟΓΑ = 2,048%).
Το οποίο τέλος μπορούσαμε να πληρώσουμε, όταν ίσχυε, και στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ, κεντρικά και περιφερειακά.

Όπως δε με ενημέρωσε ο συνάδελφος Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Κ. Γαβριάς, δεν υπάρχει απαίτηση της κατάθεσης αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ από 02.07.2011. Απαίτηση η οποία *καταργήθηκε* με τον *Ν.3919/11 ΦΕΚ.32/Α΄/02.03.2011, 
άρθρο 7, §13*:"Οι διατάξεις των παραγράφων 1, 2 και 3 του άρθρου 2 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 καταργούνται."
*Β.Δ. 30/31.05.1956 ΦΕΚ.134/Α΄/31.05.1956** άρθρο 2, §1-§2-§3*.
και *άρθρο 10, §2*:"Η ισχύς των λοιπών διατάξεων του νόμου αρχίζει τέσσερις (4) μήνες από τη δημοσίευσή του στην Εφημερίδα της Κυβερνήσεως."
Τη σχετική κατάργηση της υποχρέωσης επιβεβαιώνει και το έγγραφο με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου Φ16/2301/14 της Διεύθυνσης Περιβάλλοντος και Χωρικού Σχεδιασμού Αττικής που επισυνάπτω.

Εκείνο που όφειλε να πράξει το ΤΕΕ και ο πρόεδρος του Στασινός είναι:
α) να ενημερώσει σχετικά με δελτίο τύπου αλλά και με email που θα σταλεί σε όλα τα μέλη του (email δεν στέλνουμε μόνο για να νουθετήσουμε τι να ψηφίσουν τα μέλη του ΤΕΕ στο δημοψήφισμα),
β) να καταργήσει από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ την εκτύπωση των εντύπων αμοιβών,
γ)  να ενημερώνει σχετικά τις Υ.ΔΟΜ. ώστε να μη ζητούν (όσες ζητούν) τα έντυπα κατάθεσης αμοιβών στην ΕΤΕ και
δ) να προβαίνει αμέσως στις απαιτούμενες νομικές ενέργειες κατά των Υ.ΔΟΜ. και των υπαλλήλων αυτών που δεν συμμορφώνονται στον νόμο, προστατεύοντας τα νόμιμα συμφέροντα των μελών του.

Και αγαπητέ πρόεδρε του ΤΕΕ, πότε επιτέλους θα καταργήσετε από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ κάθε αναφορά στην κράτηση 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ;

Υ.Γ.1: Ισχύει η υποχρεωτική κατάθεση αμοιβής σε οποιαδήποτε τράπεζα ή πληρωμή με πιστωτική κάρτα για πάνω από ένα ποσό που ισχύει σύμφωνα με την φορολογική νομοθεσία για όλους τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες.

Υ.Γ.2: Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ότι ισχύει κάτι άλλο με π.χ. τροποποίηση της νομοθεσίας ας μας ενημερώσει με παράθεση των τροποποιήσεων.

----------

arisarg, spapako

----------


## asak

Πιθανόν ο πρόεδρος έχει εσφαλμένα κατά νου, ότι όλες οι αμοιβές μηχανικών ξεπερνούν το ποσό που υπάρχει υποχρεωτική απαίτηση καταβολής στην Τράπεζα και γι αυτό συνέβαλε στην εξυπηρέτηση αυτού μέσω ebanking. :Γέλιο: 

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι επειδή δε μπορεί ή δε θέλει να κάνει τα πολύ σωστά α) β) γ) δ) όπως ανέφερες προχώρησε σε ισοδύναμη αντιστάθμιση που όφελος απ' αυτό μόνο οι Τράπεζες μπορεί να έχουν και όχι φυσικά οι μηχανικοί.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχει από παλιά μνημόνιο συνεργασίας μεταξύ ΤΕΕ-ΕΤΕ το οποίο δεν νομίζω ότι έχει καταργηθεί.
Απ' αυτή τη συνεργασία πιθανόν να έχει και το ΤΕΕ ένα μικρό όφελος.
Το θέμα είναι ότι το ΤΕΕ δεν λειτουργεί υπέρ των μελών του.
Οι ευθύνες δεν είναι μόνο του εκάστοτε προέδρου του ΤΕΕ, αλλά και των μελών του ΤΕΕ που τον εκλέγουν, έμμεσα μέσω των αντιπροσώπων που ψηφίζουν ή ακόμα και με την αποχή τους.

Προχθές συζητούσα με ένα φίλο και έμπειρο συνάδελφο ο οποίος παραπονιόταν ότι σε μια Υ.ΔΟΜ. ζητούν τις αποδείξεις κατάθεσης στην ΕΤΕ και ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα διότι δεν θέλει να μπει στο στόχαστρο.
Λάθος αντίληψη κατά τη γνώμη μου αλλά επειδή ακριβώς σχεδόν κανείς επαγγελματίας δεν θέλει να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά και να στοχοποιηθεί ο ίδιος ωφελώντας μόνο τους συναδέλφους του, πρέπει οι σύλλογοι και βασικά το επιμελητήριο, το ΤΕΕ, να βάλει πλάτη και να προβεί σε όλες τις "διπλωματικές" αλλά και νομικές ενέργειες.

----------


## asak

Αν υπάρχει όφελος για το ΤΕΕ αυτό είναι θεμιτό αρκεί να επιμερίζεται ανταποδοτικά στα μέλη του. Νομίζω όμως ότι όποιο όφελος έχει χαρακτήρα πολιτικό.
Το παράδειγμα του τέως προέδρου του ΤΕΕ είναι τρανταχτό, ως προς την στάση του και την πολιτική ανταπόδοση που είχε απ' αυτή.
Η λαθεμένη αντίληψη των συναδέλφων που αναφέρεις, με βρίσκει απολύτως σύμφωνο και πάνω σ' αυτό στηρίζονται και "ποντάρουν" οι πολιτικοί με τις αποφάσεις και του Νόμους (βλ. εξετάσεις ΕΕ).

Το μήνυμα που θέλω να στείλω σε συναδέλφους όμως, είναι να αντιστέκονται όσο μπορούν κατα μονάδες γιατί το συντεχνιακό μας όργανο δεν μας προστατεύει και προκλητικά αδιαφορεί. Με όπλο τη μεμονωμένη στάση μας και μάχη στα στραβά κείμενα μπορούμε να κατορθώσουμε πολλά και το πιστεύω ακράδαντα.

----------


## arisarg

Συγχαρητήρια  Χάρη,  πάρα πολύ καλή η τοποθέτηση σου και η τεκμηρίωση σου, ειδικά αυτό το έγγραφο του  ΠΕΧΩΔΕ, πιστεύω ότι θα αποδόσει τα αναμενόμενα με τις ΥΔΟΜ.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα εύσημα για το έγγραφο πρέπει να πάνε στον συνάδελφο Κ. Γαβριά που είναι αντιπρόσωπος στο ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Κ. & Δ. Θεσσαλίας.

Είναι όμως δυσάρεστο το να χρειάζεται να επικαλεσθούμε ένα έγγραφο όταν υπάρχει ο νόμος ο οποίος είναι σαφής και δημοσιευμένος σε ΦΕΚ.

----------

